# Blank Books -- Now Fixed



## lizziejohns (Mar 2, 2012)

I am having a problem with blank books being downloaded to my Fire that are both paid for and freebies. This originally happened with a book downloaded from the public library. I contacted Customer Service and after doing a live chat that didn't result in the books showing print, I received the following email:

_We recently discovered an error with a small number of books that once downloaded to a Kindle Fire would cause some books to show blank pages.

We have since corrected this issue. To ensure the changes take place on your device, please follow these steps:

1. Ensure you are connected to a Wi-Fi network
2. Tap Quick settings in the upper right corner of your Kindle Fire
3. Press the Sync button and wait 15 minutes
4. Press and hold the power button for 20 seconds and then release. After the device has completely turned off press the power button to restart your Kindle Fire_

Nothing has worked for me and I was wondering if I am an isolated case or if this has happened to others. If it has happened, did you reached a resolution?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Have you tried changing the page color? If I have a book open I normally use the white text black background, and occasionally I find those weird blank pages, but if I swap to the sepia or white background, the words magically appear.


----------



## lizziejohns (Mar 2, 2012)

No, that's about the only thing I haven't tried--changing the background color.  I just have it at the default of white background black letters.  Thanks for the suggestion, I will try that.


----------



## lizziejohns (Mar 2, 2012)

Tried changing background to black, sepia, and then back to white and nothing changed.  Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't come across an entire book that was blank on my Fire.  However, I do run across blank pages occasionally.  If I change the orientation (ie from portrait to landscape), the words will appear and then I can switch back to the original orientation.


----------



## lizziejohns (Mar 2, 2012)

All fixed!  Customer Service called me back and we went through a series of things that might fix it.  However, it was agreed that the best thing to do is a Factory Reset.  Surprisingly, I didn't lose as much as I thought I would by doing this.  

I know can read all my books, both paid and freebies, and am a happy camper.  

If this ever happens again, I'll know what to do.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

One other fix, before trying a factory reset, is to clear the data in the Kindle reader.  It usually solves any odd problems with the displaying of books.  Go to Settings =>  Applications => All Applications (drop-down box) => Amazon Kindle => Clear Data (DATA not cache).  Don't worry, you will not delete your books.  Turn the Fire off, then power on and it will refresh the content.


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmm, kind of scary, It says."All of this applications's data will be deleted permantely, This includes all files, settings, accounts, databases and so on."

Exactly, what does that mean? Will I have to reset my email? How about my personal file that I've seen to the fire? This is foreign to me so I'm a little afraid to do it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Assuming you're on the Fire, yes, if you clear the data, your stored settings for reading (font size, etc.) will be deleted.  It doesn't remove personal items on the Fire, but the next time you connect it refreshes what is and is not on the device from Amazon's cloud.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

kathielamb said:


> Hmm, kind of scary, It says."All of this applications's data will be deleted permantely, This includes all files, settings, accounts, databases and so on."
> 
> Exactly, what does that mean? Will I have to reset my email? How about my personal file that I've seen to the fire? This is foreign to me so I'm a little afraid to do it.


As already mentioned, this will not actually delete your content, but it will "refresh" your bookshelf with those books/docs side-loaded and Amazon books will appear with the need to be downloaded. For example, I did this recently and even my carousel still displayed all the covers of my books, with the Amazon books showing the "in the cloud" icon. It sound precarious but it is not. The *real* hassle is performing a factory reset!


----------

